# Diagrama Pines Conector USB - PSP GO



## EDWARD MONJE (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola A todos 

Espero alguien por hay pueda darme una mano 
y es que necesito el diagrama del cable USB del PSP GO , 
el conector los Pines 

Lo que pasa es que mi sobrino los desconecto y se desoldaron 
y no se donde soldar cada cable .hay cable rojo,verde,blanco ,negro,y otro rojo que estaba soldado como puente en uno de lo pines 

Porfa si alguien tiene un cable a la mano y me manda la foto para guiarme y soldar todo en su lugar me salvaria la vida . 

Adjunto algunas fotos de mi conector 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2013)

que las fichas usb no tienen siempre la misma configuración?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

Parece que tiene una ficha USB 3 y utiliza la norma 2 

Poné fotos de la boca de esa ficha por favor !

Saludos !


----------



## EDWARD MONJE (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola Mira aqui te dejo con mas detalle las fotos 
a ver si me puedes ayudar para saber que cables van en cada pin y proceder a soldarlos 

Espero tu respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2013)

aquí encontré algo http://www.acidmods.com/forum/index.php?topic=34981.0  es informacion parcial,pero puede ser de ayuda

Mini-USB pinout:
1- +5V
2- D-
3- D+
(4)5- GND
***********************************************
PSP Go Pinout (related to USB):
1: GND (Ground can be found anywhere on the board)
2: D+
3: D-
4: GND (Ground can be found anywhere on the board)
8: +5V USB
************************************************
PSP Go Pinout (related to Audio):
19: Enable Audio Out (when Grounded)
20: GND (Ground can be found anywhere on the board)
21: Right
22: GND (Ground can be found anywhere on the board)
24: Left
**************************************************
1: GND
2: D+
3: D-
4: GND
5: ???
6: ???
7: +5V (Not from USB)
8: +5V USB
9: ???
10: Component Blue
11: ???
12: GND
13: Component Green
14: ???
15: Enable Component Video Out
     (Resistance 50k to GND)
16: Component Red
17: GND
18: GND
19: Enable Audio Out (when Grounded)
20: GND
21: Right
22: GND
23: ???
24: Left
25: ???
26: ???
27: ???
28: GND


----------



## EDWARD MONJE (Feb 22, 2013)

Gracias Rey ,por la info , ahora me pondre a estudiarlo 
para ver como me va ,,, si soluciono . escribo aqui la respuesta ,,, 

De todas maneras aun no cerremos el tema 
quiza un alma caritativa pueda desarmar su cable y mandarme fotos ajaja

Gracias Rey otra vez


----------



## zaidrage (Jul 29, 2013)

hola EDWARD MONJE serias tan amable de contarnos como resolviste el tema


----------



## Lolomanolo (May 29, 2019)

Alguien sabe cuál es el d+ y él d- los otros ya los ubique pero tengo duda de esos gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2019)

Si los intercambias de lugar no anda pero no se quema


----------



## David Rodriguez (Nov 19, 2019)

Esta en japones y dice que color de cable va en cada pin  
Verde: 2
Blanco: 3
Negro: 1,4,5,27,28
Rojo: 7,8,9


----------

